
U.N. Expert Calls for Halt in Military Robot Development - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/31/world/europe/united-nations-armed-robots.html?hp&_r=0
======
nlh
There are very few times when I feel acutely like "we're living in the
future".

Reading this headline, however, is one of them :)

